# I just can not let it happen



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you all ever been to the pet store just checking out the stock when all of a sudden kids start banging on the aquarium glass..putting their fingers in the water? The parents most of the time dont even say anything to the child or in some cases are not even there.
I cant stand seeing the fish scurry in fear from the incessant banging. So i always tell them to "STOP THAT" The kids just look at me and stop of course. Sometimes the parents look at me ugly, but im not going to let the kid harass the fish.
Sorry about he rant guys i just needed to get it off my chest(all the years of this has finally blown over)


----------



## AshK (Nov 21, 2008)

I see it all too often  The worst is when they pick up every single betta cup and shake them. "Fishy fishy wake up" or "MOOOM I want THIS one" I usually tell the kids to "stop, you're hurting the fish and his house" and then angry parents appear out of nowhere to correct _me_, and _not_ the child. I get in fights about it all the time... I have no qualms about addressing the parents (and boy do parents hate it when you point out their failures).

I mean, is it too difficult to keep an eye on your child or teach them about respect for living creatures? Younger kids I can understand to an extent, we've all pulled a cats tail back in the day. Older ones being disrespectful makes me rage though.


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

Interesting... 
When I worked at a FS, most people kept a pretty tight reign on their children, and acted respectful of the the fish in the store.

Of course, they would then often purchase fish to go into their undersized, overstocked tank to die.
I managed to talk many people into fish appropriate for their tanks, but some just won't listen.


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

I teach juniors and seniors in high school and it never ceases to amaze me what parents say and do.

At parent conferences, I have come close to saying "Your kids an idiot, and after meeting you, I know why."


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

rodrigaj said:


> I teach juniors and seniors in high school and it never ceases to amaze me what parents say and do.
> 
> At parent conferences, I have come close to saying "Your kids an idiot, and after meeting you, I know why."


that is just to funny.. but sad at the same time (being true). I will never keep quiet about it though. if they give any fish hell when im there i'll be giving it right back to them.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

The biggest one that got to me was when an employee (supposedly the expert) of the LFS let her 5 or 6 yo daughter run around the store playing Mommy and wanted to net and bag fish for customers. She obviously was out of control and was running around dragging nets through all the tanks and asking customers if they wanted "this one". 
I would applaud a parent for wanting to teach their kids young, but this kid was just running wild and terrifying the fish, if not injuring them while Mom sat by and thought it was cute. 

I also have a hard time keeping my mouth shut at places like chain stores, but I've learned over the years that some people are only going to hear what they want to hear, and what would I know compared to the employee at a place like Wal-Mart.... Sigh....


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Eventually, those little kiddies will stick their hands into a tank of piranah or break the glass and have something come crashing down on them. Not that I necessarily WISH this to happen, per se. But Life can offer tough lessons as well.

As a former teacher myself, it always amazed me what parents would say when defending their children. Long story made short, I got out of education after a year and a half.


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Oct 9, 2006)

You'd be suprised how skittish piranha are, off topic but they'd definatly scatter just like neon tetras. 99% of them atleast. Three years of ownership speaks, but hopefully they run into that 1% that does bite.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats natural that parents will defend there child then a complete stranger.
I do feel bad for the fish, but i never experience that kind of situation.
If it was me i would probably drop something from top shelf on the kid and say it was an accident.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I always tell the kids to stop. I tell them it sounds really loud to the fish - "like a bomb". Their eyes get really big and they stop. I've never had the parents say anything except to tell the kids to stop too. I guess I've been lucky. I try to do it really nicely though.


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

I talked a guy out of getting some cichlids to go in his ten gallon guppy tank today and got to watch a very annoyed petco employee put them back in a tank after a long chase catching them


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

I usually take the same approach that Tex Gal takes. I explain that the fish have an ear that run down the length of their body and that it's very sensitive like the inside of our ears. I ask them if they like VERY loud sounds. Most often they answer "no" as long as if they're not being a smart... I then explain that their banging on the glass is kind of like yelling in their ear. Most often than not, they quit. Most parents are pretty agreeable as long as you explain it calmly and with a bit of humor. Of course, there are always the parents that don't like the fact you're giving "advice". My kids have known since the day they were able to understand that that's a no-no. Heck, my kids know more about fish and plants than your average hobbyist.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I was at the local big box fish store today. I had to bite my tongue. One guy came in to have his water tested. The employee pulled out the dry test strips and went to work. Said his ammonia was high. Took him over to the "chemicals" and told him to get stabilizer, aquarium salt and something else. He had at 15g and plastic plants. He changed his water and filter and vacuumed gravel once a month. I finally spoke up and told him weekly w/c and vacuum, don't over feed or over stock. Don't use the chemicals it just causes a boomerang affect. Then I butted out. He left the store with 3 chemicals in hand.  I asked the employee if she had tanks at home. Her answer was "No." Go figure!!! Poor fish!


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

I always tell the kids to stop that it scares the fishes and sometimes hurts them. I have a two and a half year old and while i understand for her its interesting i do teach her to be respectful of all the living things around her and thats something we just DONT do.


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

ever think of offering to let them do that to the snake's ?? talk about getting a reaction most of the adults will stop taping on the glass.


----------

